# SUPERPOWER Beamshots....



## sledhead (Apr 30, 2018)

*SUPERPOWER Beamshots....(moonshot added)*

Finally acquired a SuperPower ( Thanks to a great forum member) and could not wait to take it out for a spin......even if their was a full moon.  These shots were taken with an iPhone 5 so excuse the poor quality. Also I was right behind the light and kind of in a hurry. I'll be taking more in the coming weeks as time permits! 









I have no idea of the distances...all I know is it throws like a mutha! My only regret is I did not take shots with my LX70 to compare these too.


----------



## sledhead (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots ( Moonshot added)*

Just FYI ...had the SuperPower mounted on my hiking staff. And, like it was stated in a previous thread, turn the room light down and expand the pics to see the throw better.


----------



## chartmarker (May 1, 2018)

Sweet, Your lucky to have such a fine tool. Thanks for the shots and give us more.


----------



## scout24 (May 1, 2018)

That first pic with the tower lit up and the moon and clouds off to the left...  :twothumbs


----------



## karlthev (May 1, 2018)

Nice job there with that "mutha" thrower! I agree totally with scout24 on the natural scene "backlighting"!! We'll have to do that shootoff this Summer we've been talking about! YaHoo!:naughty:



Karl


----------



## sledhead (May 1, 2018)

chartmarker said:


> Sweet, Your lucky to have such a fine tool. Thanks for the shots and give us more.



More will be coming...you just have to take this thing out and use it! 



scout24 said:


> That first pic with the tower lit up and the moon and clouds off to the left...  :twothumbs



At 1st I said..darn the moon will be too bright why go? When I saw the shots I was very happy I drug myself out! 



karlthev said:


> Nice job there with that "mutha" thrower! I agree totally with scout24 on the natural scene "backlighting"!! We'll have ot do that shootoff this Summer we've been talking about! YaHoo!:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will happen......all that will be missing is XeRay's new "ULTRA SUPERPOWER".......or will it? :devil:


----------



## djjoonie (May 1, 2018)

AWESOME SLED! Congrats on your new tool!


----------



## karlthev (May 1, 2018)

sledhead said:


> More will be coming...you just have to take this thing out and use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Only the Shadow knows".....


Karl


----------



## richbuff (May 1, 2018)

Congrats on your super purchase! I have been following HID 70 and Super topic threads and beamshots for a few years. Seeing your joy about your new big performance light puts me in a happy mood.


----------



## scout24 (May 1, 2018)

Pennsylvania summer shootout?  If you have room for one more, I'd love to join in...


----------



## sledhead (May 1, 2018)

Their will plenty of room for more! Not sure summer or fall but something will come together I'm sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (May 2, 2018)

I'll even bring a BIG batch of BB Pork for the festivities!!!:grouphug:

Now....about that XeRay "Ultra 70".......What's up Dan??



Karl


----------



## XeRay (May 2, 2018)

karlthev said:


> I'll even bring a BIG batch of BB Pork for the festivities!!!:grouphug:
> 
> Now....about that XeRay "Ultra 70".......What's up Dan??Karl




I want to hear some more interest, upgrades will have a very reasonable cost. you mean Ultra 85 !!


----------



## karlthev (May 3, 2018)

Wel....


----------



## karlthev (May 3, 2018)

XeRay said:


> I want to hear some more interest, upgrades will have a very reasonable cost. you mean Ultra 80 or 85 !!



Well...the LX Super 70 fur shure but....maybe the "Ultra 85" if all goes well.....:devil:

Come on folks, doncha wanna be the baddest guy on the block??



Karl


----------



## sledhead (Jun 2, 2018)

Not sure if their was booze or drugs involved but......my Lemax's are multiplying! Started with the SuperPower ....and we all know that is just for reaching way out there and toasting the competition when needed. However for everyday use the 35/50 watt LX50II did seem the logical choice which Gregg and Chartmarker realized early on.:thumbsup: I also added a red filter and a diffusor, both of which work fantastic. Here is a comparison pic thought you might enjoy.







And, at the HID/Shootout ....(Location and time to be determned)....... we will have the ever elusive and never seen before "LEMAX LIGHT CANNON.":naughty:.......


----------



## karlthev (Jun 3, 2018)

Well Sandy, as you said," Not sure if there was booze or drugs involved"---and I presume you were referring to the LEMAXES--but this last photo is a rather racy photographic record that SOMETHING did happen!!! Oooo La, la!! :devil: Hope ya don't get banned for this kind of "stuff"!! This is a "G" site as I've always been aware... Any other "pics" on the way so we can stay on this thread??!!! 

With this new edition there HAS to be a shootout this Summer!! I was suggesting that again to scout24 on the other thread. I'm gonna get an additional tripod or two and, we'll have a score of LEMAXES, a BarnBurner, A Maxabeam, Polarions, and that mystery light I've spoken about that I have referenced on occasion..."only "The Shadow Knows".... Git yer bail money out, I suspect otherwise we might find ourselves in the Hoosegow overnight! Oh yeah, you'll have to bring the Sprint---or your new Tesla 18-wheeler :huh: to haul all the "stuff" around!!


Karl


----------



## sledhead (Jun 3, 2018)

My 2 cents......The air will be cleaner and crisper in the Fall.........enabling longer and better beamshots!


----------



## sledhead (Aug 15, 2018)

Couple more beamshots.....I know their bad, but, it took me too long to get them to let them go to waste!!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 16, 2018)

Those are awesome, Sandy! I've had my 35/50 out cloud bouncing with all the weather we have had, but nothing like the focus on that Super!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been trying to get a cloud shot! I relly need a better camera.

See ya in a few weeks!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 16, 2018)

Great "stuff" Sandy! I'll have to drag out my Ansel Adams 8X10 gear to show you up it seems! 



Karl


----------



## sledhead (Oct 16, 2018)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Took my SuperPower on a trip up north. Weather was cloudy but I managed to get a few shots. Have no idea on distance and they were shot with an iPhone but the light always amazes me. Light is shining at the rock face up top.


----------



## djans1397 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Very cool!! Great shot 👍🏼. Must be a heck of a light to tote around with that huge head. That’s never really stopped a true flashaholic though 😁


----------



## karlthev (Oct 16, 2018)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Great shot S!! Always work (as was just said) hauling our all the hardware to get the shots---as well as crossed fingers hoping for decent weather!



Karl


----------



## sledhead (Oct 16, 2018)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*



djans1397 said:


> Very cool!! Great shot . Must be a heck of a light to tote around with that huge head. That’s never really stopped a true flashaholic though 





karlthev said:


> Great shot S!! Always work (as was just said) hauling our all the hardware to get the shots---as well as crossed fingers hoping for decent weather!
> 
> Karl



Nothing like asking your wife to help you lug gear 1/2 mile down to a riverbed in bear country!  To take beamshots!! She's a keeper.:thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (Oct 17, 2018)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

She sure is!!! Oh, you meant "G"...didn't you....??:thinking:



Karl :laughing:


----------



## sledhead (May 6, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Distance to moon.....238,900 miles....:devil: Future beamshots will be on hold due to pollen and bugs!!


----------



## scout24 (May 7, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

The heck with cloud bounce- Sledhead with moon bounce for the win!!! :twothumbs:bow:


----------



## XeRay (May 7, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*



scout24 said:


> The heck with cloud bounce- Sledhead with moon bounce for the win!!! :twothumbs:bow:



Just think how the moon would "reflect" if he had the hotspot right on it, he was a tad high on both photos.:thinking: 

We are getting closer for those option purchases a few were waiting on, should be giving notice in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## toolboy (May 8, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Thanks Xeray, glad you havent forgot about me and the add ons.


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Wasn't/isn't that Frank Zappa's daughter's name..."Moonbeam"...???  Nice shots despite the "bug debris"! Damned bugs! 
With a bit of luck Sandy, I'll have some better camera equipment though don't go looking for Hassey or Leica, I've got a tractor to buy!! Yikes! 

Yo Dan, good to hear! Was worried my obit might precede the accessories! 


Karl


----------



## FRITZHID (May 8, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*



karlthev said:


> Wasn't/isn't that Frank Zappa's daughter's name..."Moonbeam"...???  Nice shots despite the "bug debris"! Damned bugs!
> With a bit of luck Sandy, I'll have some better camera equipment though don't go looking for Hassey or Leica, I've got a tractor to buy!! Yikes!
> 
> Yo Dan, good to hear! Was worried my obit might precede the accessories!
> ...


"Moonunit Zappa" [emoji6]


----------



## karlthev (May 8, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

You're correct! "Moonunit Zappa" it is! Thanks!:thumbsup:



Karl


----------



## XeRay (May 8, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*



karlthev said:


> You're correct! "Moonunit Zappa" it is! Thanks!:thumbsup: Karl



His son's name is "Dweezil" I think "moonunit" is the preferred of the 2 names. She dropped the "unit" and goes by "Moon". Her sister is "Diva".
Wow, now that's a family !!


----------



## karlthev (May 11, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Lordy, another moniker!! "Dan the Zappa Fan"!! Impressive history here Dan...some misspent youth...?:devil:


Karl


----------



## XeRay (May 13, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*



karlthev said:


> Lordy, another moniker!! "Dan the Zappa Fan"!! Impressive history here Dan...some misspent youth...?:devil: Karl



Actually never a fan of Frank Zappa, just some quick googling.
I already had heard of his children's strange names long ago.


----------



## toolboy (May 20, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Xeray, are we getting any closer to that order?? I can wait, but curious.


----------



## XeRay (May 21, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Yes we are, I expect to shake the tree for you and others shortly. 
The project I am working is coming together now, I expect the order within the next few weeks.
Maybe now would be a good time to make a new list.
I will post it elsewhere in another more generic thread.


----------



## djans1397 (May 21, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

Following!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Oct 31, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*

EDIT: Wrong thread. Meant to post in the Ultra 85.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 8, 2019)

*Re: SUPERPOWER Beamshots....new one added*



Bimmerboy said:


> EDIT: Wrong thread. Meant to post in the Ultra 85.







Originally Posted by *sledhead* 

 
Sell the Beamer and buy a SuperPower my man!!! 

We have 1 superpower in stock at the moment, just for this situation.


----------

